# Can't change font size



## Pattie (Apr 14, 2010)

Hello, as you might have guessed I'm new.  I am lucky enough to have a great boss who just gave me his kindle when I said I was looking to buy one and after playing around with it realized the only option when I select the font key is screen rotation.  I really need to increase the font size (40 yr old eyes); and found the other posts on this board with font hacks and was going to attempt one of those but wasn't sure if there was something simple I was just missing before i go the hack route.  thanks for any help!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Welcome to Kindleboards.  
When you push the font key, the very top row is not Aa in different sizes?
Try a different book.
deb


----------



## Pattie (Apr 14, 2010)

that was the simple tip i needed - thanks!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

You're very welcome.  
deb


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

You can't change the font in a PDF file.


----------



## luv4kitties (Aug 18, 2009)

Just to add to what others have said--the font won't change when you are on the home page (where all your books are listed).  You can only change it when you are in a book.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome, Pattie. . . . .looks like Deb has answered your question. . .  .I'd also suggest finding the Users Guide and going through it. . .  it should be pretty obvious on the Kindle home screen, and it really does contain a lot of the basics.  If you want, you can also download it from Amazon as a PDF. Go to the Kindle product page and scroll down to the technical specifications section.  Some folks like to read it this way because then they can read about how to and use their Kindle to try it out as they go.  

Beyond that, there are a lot of folks here who are happy to help -- as I hope you've learned already!


----------

